# Cast net issues...



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Got my cast net from a local bait shop in a box. Opened it and put it in a 5 gal bucket. Since then:










I soaked it in fabric softner and hung it up by it's bezel and still have:










I've gone out in the front yard to practice throwing and it's not going so well. NO pictures!!!:banghead

Is there a way to make it look like EVERYONE else's cast net I see? :nonono Jim t


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like a tube net. Coupled with the fact that it is a bait net and looks to be pretty long, all adds up to a lot of net in your hands. Probably cramps your left hand up when you have it loaded up? It's just a lot of net. You can get a panel net, or a smaller tube net to cut down on the bunching, or just get used to it. The detergent and hang trick works, but only so much.

The way I see it, when I need a bait net, I get the cheapest one I can find even if it is huge in the hands. If I am throwing at bait, I usually have to throw near crap to get it. If it gets torn up, it's OK. My vote is to keep hanging it when not in use and just not worry about it. It will slim down some.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

what kind of fabric softner did you use? Downy is the best IMO worked good for me the times i have used it


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

It was downy, can I soak it again and hang it or tie to my f*&%$g bumper and stretch it out? :banghead


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

What kind of net is it or how much did you spend on it? I went through a couple of cheapos and finally splurged on a decent net that hangs straight and doesn't bunch all up. I tried the softener soak on the cheapos and it just didn't matter.


----------

